# Marketing mania



## jerry23774 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello everyone. I just opened an Ebay store selling t shirts and it's been, well slow. I also work a full time job so time isn't really there. So the trouble I'm having is getting traffic to the site to see the designs. I've posted on craigs list to get artists interested in selling their designs on the site but other than that, I can't really figure out how I can get the word out other than emailing everyone I know. I was told that I would generate more hits if i put up auctions but the auctions get very little views. Is there a way I can promote the website without mass emailing and looking like another spam link? I will continue using craigs list cause I've gotten more responses from there in just a few days. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Jerry

eBay Store - Prebe Prints: Tshirts


----------



## sewmuchstuff (Jun 10, 2007)

Jerry,

One thing I noticed on your auctions is that your titles are so generic, no one would search any of the words "Original Design printed on Jerzees Heavyweight TShirt". Ebay is all about search criteria. If it is a skateboarding shirt, you need to have key words in stating "New Jerzees screen printed skateboarding t-shirt design" or something of the sort. When you go to buy something on ebay, think of what you do... you go to the search box and if you are looking for a wireless keyboard, you type "wireless keyboard". Try re-wording your title to see if you at least get some hits. 

Good luck!
Annette


----------



## nrmetson (Feb 1, 2008)

I agree, have a lot at auctions or ebay shops that are doing well and you will see what keywords they are using


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

Every word you use on your title needs to be a "keyword" ebay gives you 55 spaces to tile your auctio. Use every last one but leae out random words like original, design, rinted, the artist name. no one knows who they are so they aren't searching for them. Also you need to improve your pics. They are too smal. I couldn't make out some of the designs. No one will buy something they can't see.

Good Luck


----------



## jerry23774 (Feb 2, 2008)

Would something like this work?
"New t shirt [logo/title] art Walmart bargain price clothing"

Thanks for all of your suggestions. Very appreciated. 

Jerry


----------



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

Its hard to see the pics on shirts but you have given me inspiration to start an ebay store.


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

jerry23774 said:


> Would something like this work?
> "New t shirt [logo/title] art Walmart bargain price clothing"
> 
> Thanks for all of your suggestions. Very appreciated.
> ...


Sorry but that won't work. Every word should have something specifically to do with shirt. generic terms like art, Wal-Mart, bargain, price, clothing are no good. I don't kow anythinkg about skateboarding but this is something I would do. "NEW BLACK TONY SKATER SKATEBOARD T-SHIRT EXTREME HAWK"
That was exactly 55 characters. Noticed how I threw in Tony HAwk in there without actually putting Tony Hawk. Another thing you can do is search for skater t-shirt and it will bring up similiar tshirts and you can see what descriptive words they are using. Also use the completed auctions search feature to see if they are sellin or not.


----------



## jerry23774 (Feb 2, 2008)

I think it is time I busted out the Thesaurus.


----------

